# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  2 verschillende grote ballen

## pino

Hallo ik heb een vraag.

Mijn rechter bal is cir. 4 cm groter dan mijn linker bal. is dit normaal??
bedankt. ik

----------


## Pauls

Ik dacht wel dat het normaal is; het is eerder niet normaal als ze gelijk zijn!

----------


## u275379

laterale liesbreuk:afdaling van een darmlis door het lieskanaal.De darmlis volgt de zaadstreng en kan alzo afdalen tot in het scrotum. Enkel operatief te verhelpen

----------


## dennis24

En als je twijfelt gewoon even langs de dokter :Wink:  
denk dat het heel normaal is tenzij je een bobbel op je \bal voelt
S6  :Cool:

----------

